# Cloud's Twins 2014



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Cloud has kidded!!! Right on her due date at 150 days too 
Twins
1st born 10 pounds 6oz boy black paint with white spots (75%)
Cedar Hawk Ranch Zero Gravity
2nd born 7 pounds 12oz solid tan doe (75%)
Cedar Hawk Ranch Cloud's Halo

Dam: GMG1 Garrett Manors White Cloud (Pictured) tan with red spots
Sire: AKA27 William Zepplin (Pictured) spotted/paint


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Beautiful kiddos!!! Congrats!!!

I can't wait to have babies...It's a long wait untill March.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww...really cute  I love momma!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LOVE that moonspotted one!!! Super cute!


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

They are cute! The black one is my favorite.


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

So pretty!! Congrats


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

Gorgeous kids...especially the spotted paint. Congrats!!


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone
and the Black Spotted buck kid could be for sale as a commercial buck since he is only 75%


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Too bad you're so far away or I'd be pretty tempted by that black one...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

What a beautifully colored buckling! Wow! I think momma is really pretty too. She is like a red doe with one big dapple blanket on her  Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And here I was all stoked about my dapple paint and yours is cuter lol. They are both beautiful!!! She did such a good job!


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thank's everyone!!! I hope I can sell the buckling as a buck that would be great!!!


----------

